# Lee Filter Setup



## starcam (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi,

Looking to get a Lee ND grad filter for my 24-105mm. Can someone please advise what I'll need to purchase to make this happen. I've only previously worked with circular screw on filters. Thanks!


----------



## polandspringuy (Jul 27, 2012)

I just went through the same thing. You'll need the Foundation Kit / Filter Holder along with the Wide Angle Adapter ring (77mm). The adapter connects the lens to the holder, which you'll slide the ND into. Good luck finding stock. After backordering the ring adapter at BH, Adorama, and 2Filters a couple months ago, I finally just bit the bullet and paid almost twice retail on eBay because I needed it for an upcoming trip.

It's taken me 3 months to acquire the DSLR starter kit, big stopper, and finally the adapter ring I needed for my 24-105L...


----------



## RobertG. (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi,
yoy need the right adapter ring and the fiter holder. For 24mm the wide angle adapter ring is recommended, albeit it is more expensive. The normal one might cause some vignetting. The standard Lee filter holder will do fine for two or even three filters. If you want to use the square filters and a pol filter, you will need the Lee adapter ring and longer screws to put in front of the square filters a 105mm filter. Sigma and B+W make such large pol filters.

The adpter rings, filter holder and pol filter can easily cost you more than $500.

The Lee filters should be quite good but they are hard to get sometimes. The filters by Hitech are a good alternative and especially the sets with a size of just 125mm x 100mm are much cheaper than the 150mm x 100mm Lee filters. The 25mm more length of the standard grad ND filters you will very seldom need (never happened to me).

I do have the wide angle adapter rings in varius diameters, the Lee filter holder, 105mm adapter ring, Sigma pol filter and 10 different Hitech filters in a Lee filter case, which cost me all together more than EUR900. I don't want to miss them anymore. But I think you need to do landscape photography pretty seriously to invest such a lot of money and also time to get these filters. 

Kind regards, Robert


----------



## RobertG. (Jul 27, 2012)

In Euope the best sources are still the shops in the UK (e.g. Teamwork Photo & Speed Graphic). In my experiences they have more of the filters in stock and better prices than most shops in other EU countries, e.g. here in Germany. 

The following picture shows how close the Lee wide angle adapter ring (made of black anodized aluminium) puts the Lee filter holder (black plastic) to the lens. Also visible is the use of the 105mm adapter ring and a pol filter. In this picture no square filter was put into the holder.


----------



## jsexton (Jul 27, 2012)

I spent a long time looking and finally settled on the Lee filters, as already mentioned, availability is scarce. Got the WA adapter, Kit and ND Soft grad kit back in march and last week my Big Stopper that I ordered at the same time finally shipped. I went through 2filter.com and had a great experience, Andrea in their sales department is always quick in responding to questions. I'm shooting waterfalls this weekend so I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have also been looking for weeks (trying to get a good price) on Lee equipment. B&H is out of stock (on most Lee items), but I've been mostly searching on eBay and found that the stores in the UK carry the most stock. The Big Stopper is hard to come by and it usually goes for around 250-$300. Another UK store that looks good is Linhofstudio. Their prices are pretty close to each other and a person can easily spend 500-$1000.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 28, 2012)

RobertG. said:


> The following picture shows how close the Lee wide angle adapter ring (made of black anodized aluminium) puts the Lee filter holder (black plastic) to the lens.



Never mind the filter -- what's that mount you've got on the 24? I assume to do shift panoramas? And, most importantly, where does one get on?

Thanks!

b&


----------



## RobertG. (Jul 28, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Never mind the filter -- what's that mount you've got on the 24? I assume to do shift panoramas? And, most importantly, where does one get on?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> b&



Hi, see this thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3055.msg65288.html


----------



## 96Brigadier (Jul 28, 2012)

There are several circular polarizers that fit right into the Lee foundation kit without an additional ring. I personally have the Singh-Ray LB Warming Circular Polarizer, but Lee also makes one, as do a few other companies. The Lee CP is square so you are limited to 90 degree changes, the Singh-Ray is round (and yet fits into the Lee Foundation Kit) giving you the same capabilities as a standard screw in CP.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 28, 2012)

RobertG. said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind the filter -- what's that mount you've got on the 24? I assume to do shift panoramas? And, most importantly, where does one get on?
> ...



Thanks. His Web site is unresponsive, alas. I might need to improvise something on that theme, though....

Cheers,

b&


----------



## Vonbon (Jul 28, 2012)

Correction for Lee CPL, now they made round 105mm. But the thickness would be prone to vignetting. 

singh-Ray made better LB Warming or the most expensive LB Combo with thinner ring, while Formatt made the cheaper one.


----------



## Bombsight (Jul 28, 2012)

Here ya go ...

http://www.dalephotographic.co.uk/mall/departmentpage.cfm/DalePhotographicOnline/_142488/1/Lee%2520Filters

... dont know if everything is in stock, but anything I have wanted has been, so far.

Youre welcome.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 28, 2012)

Last year, I had to wait 9 months for my filter set, but a couple of days ago, someone I know got her big stopper in a couple of days, so things are obviously improving.


----------



## bitm2007 (Nov 18, 2013)

The Big Stopper is in stock at UK based retailer

http://www.dalephotographic.co.uk


----------

